
Show HN: Indie Hacker projects described in 50 characters or less - hesseldijkstra
https://fifty.weekendprojects.xyz/
======
Akcium
Even though it looks like 10words, still looks quite pretty :) I guess later
on we will end up with 3 words, then 10 characters, then one picture :D

------
hesseldijkstra
Some time ago I asked the Indie Hackers community to describe their projects
in fifty characters or less. The idea stemmed from one of the first questions
on the YC application - asking you to describe your company in the same way.

I got a great response, and decided to build a way to showcase interesting
Indie Hacker projects - and the result was Fifty.

Please check it out, and drop any feedback you have in the comments - I would
love to hear it.

~~~
superasn
This looks like 10words.io - it's quite popular.

------
schemescape
Maybe I'm just getting old, but I find the font on this site difficult to read
(esp. the "all caps" name). I think it's because parts of the characters are
very thin.

~~~
hesseldijkstra
I think you may be right - never noticed it, but I struggle reading the "all
caps" too.

